# Hype : the Obama Effect



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Not sure how many people are familiar with this movie but it is interesting to watch. It was made while he was running for President but wasn't allowed to be released in theaters or on ppv on cable. They stated it was a negative campaign ad. If you have 102 min and want to watch where our country is headed go ahead and pop some popcorn, grab a beer, and be prepared to be scared to death.

Hype The Obama Effect


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Iam scared to death without watching the movie.... im afraid i might die if i do!

i liked the moscow cat theater better...way more harmless LOL. Unless the cats were trained to kill.....


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Iam scared to death without watching the movie.... im afraid i might die if i do!
> 
> i liked the moscow cat theater better...way more harmless LOL. Unless the cats were trained to kill.....


I think you should watch it. It will make you feel all warm and tingly inside. :hammer:


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

great our president is a half a**er ... come on man i just want good clean cut straight forward president who has the initiative to dive rigth into world issues and solve them and love his or her job. but i dont think it will happen any time soon. i feel like with him we have come to a dead end! why cant we have the choice to ellect someone worth being president!!!??


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow that documentary was SCARY! he is the biggest 2 faced individual i have ever seen. He says one thing and the proof/evidence/ results literally says another. I cant believe obama is doing what he is doing... when he is done illegal immigrants and terrorists will have more rights than us, while we get taxed 40% on our income. [email protected](K!

I cant stand his racist pastor either... Im sorry for being white sir.


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

:flush:I'm afraid that my grand kids will still be paying for his mistakes


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Wow that documentary was SCARY! he is the biggest 2 faced individual i have ever seen. He says one thing and the proof/evidence/ results literally says another. I cant believe obama is doing what he is doing... when he is done illegal immigrants and terrorists will have more rights than us, while we get taxed 40% on our income. [email protected](K!
> 
> I cant stand his racist pastor either... Im sorry for being white sir.


AHHH just reading your comment made me clench my teeth! OBAMA WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?? ithought you had some potential despite all the bad news i thought maybe you could pull ur sorry butt out of the gutter but you want to do this to the people who made you president sure not every one voted for you but we are all american and that is what YOU represent stop making it worse for your own nation i'd rather live in a third world country then here right about now money aint a thang over there you just gotta be real good at surviving at least i know i wont have much of anything to lose at all that way and i get to enjoy reserved nature at its best...although there is an over logging problem i would still rather be there i wouldnt have to worry about not having enough money to live because the damn president wont be sucking dollar upon dollar out of my future business that i am working very hard on planning!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh yah small business owners enjoy 50% taxing ... have fun


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Obama was not made president because he knows what he is doing. He became president for nothing more than political hype. 
He is already starting to run this country in the ground and it has been only what 2 1/2 months.......can you imagine what it will be like for us in 3 years and 9 1/2 months.
The only good thing he has done was put a stop to those executives and their million dollar bonuses. The only reason why he did that was because of tax payer pressure.

Sorry but we would of been better off with Hillary...you know she has experience running the white house before......lol


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I was a Ron Paul fan LOL.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I swear to you their is a secret society that is running everything. There is nothing we as ordinary citizens can do about it. One of needs to get rich fast then we can avoid the required lobotomy for all political participants and change the course of the coutry but we must act fast.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Oh yah small business owners enjoy 50% taxing ... have fun


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO my whole life i have never had the opportunity to do something like this until now never thought i would have this opportunity now i am working my butt off trying to plan everything and half my money i earn will be take away!! i better be one hell of a business person!! come on 50% taxes i better not higher any one that will be even less money for me to live off of!! but i need to hire some people like an accountant which will be a loot of money on one person! come on man i thought my life would finally straighten out and i could make up for everything bad that happened and make up for everything i never got to know but at this rate looks like i will be just your middle class american guess i gotta work my butt off even more i will not let obama make me live as a middle or lower middle class person i have been deprived of a good child hood my family has been deprived of money and sometimes even food and i want to go very far with this i want to never worry about if i have enough money to pay bills and mortgage (agains srry if i spelled that wrong) and feed my family i want to live MY american dream and own my fave car all of that would be possible if obama wasnt standing in my way! i think all of the bs life has given me i finally deserve a break its not like i have been sitting on my a** all this time hoping for change i have been the one making life for me change for the better of things sure life still is hard but a heck of a lot better then it used to be i came from absolutely nothing and now i have an opportunity not manny people can get and now this opportunity may be in question because of one person i do not think so i will do what i can to make enough money to live life the way i want to pay employees and these damn taxes no one will beable to say i do not work hard enough for my money and no one will beable to say i do not deserve the money i make i will rise above these damn taxes! maybe i will save up money and leave this corrupt country.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I wish he'd just go hunting with Dick Cheney once. I'd pay for the trip.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> I swear to you their is a secret society that is running everything. There is nothing we as ordinary citizens can do about it. One of needs to get rich fast then we can avoid the required lobotomy for all political participants and change the course of the coutry but we must act fast.


Ive been saying it for years LOL. I totally agree Mikado. George Bush senior was head of the CIA... im sure he doesnt have any powerful friends LOL.



buzhunter said:


> I wish he'd just go hunting with Dick Cheney once. I'd pay for the trip.


Ill throw down on that. LOL Hopefully the old man dont miss LOL

oh and jessica... I firmly believe the only way to get ahead in america is do what our forefathers did... MAKE MONEY THE ILLEGAL WAY! lol


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

He's actually just the only guy dumb enough to run around selling their agenda to the people. He'll say anything they tell him to. That's why he's sitting in the White House. I still have a hard time believing that there are enough obama supporters in this country to elect someone like him in a legitimate election.


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Ive been saying it for years LOL. I totally agree Mikado. George Bush senior was head of the CIA... im sure he doesnt have any powerful friends LOL.
> 
> Ill throw down on that. LOL Hopefully the old man dont miss LOL
> 
> oh and jessica... I firmly believe the only way to get ahead in america is do what our forefathers did... MAKE MONEY THE ILLEGAL WAY! lol


sadly enough that is the truth honest to god, i was talking politics with a old friend and he agreed he was only elected for being black and basicly making all illegals legal if they voted for him, we are no longer america, we will soon be a socialist country and then we will lose our dogs. be told what to wear what to drink and who to love... if we can have kids or told we have to have kids with THAT guy. not making money but getting equal housing and what they feel we need yet they will continue living it up with all the FREE labor they are getting out of us.

the dark one will rule for 4 yrs then the world will end.
its a prophecy about the anti christ<<<(not religious)
that everyone will love him and he will unite the kingdoms
he will destroy what he deems wrong.... 
my biggest fear is when he turns his eyes upon the pitbull breed........
when we are a socialist country and pets are deemed unnessasary
:doggy: i honestly believe he needs to be impeached he is scaring the living day lights out of me everytime he is on tv and all this money he is just handing out is tainted with socialism i know it. taking the money will only 
put us at his mercy.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I certainly hope that people will see the light soon. Already his approval is down.....that is a good thing. 

What the heck is this thing about him and his darn tellepromter. Why didn't we vote the telepromter into the white house. He is a just a puppet on a string, but we are the ones being jerked around.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

:stupid: LOL right mikado.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

you have turned my beautiful day into a downer......................... this is very sad.:flush:


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> I was a Ron Paul fan LOL.


Me too. We are both screwed now. lol

'Fusion Centers' Expand Criteria to Identify Militia Members - First 100 Days of Presidency - Politics FOXNews.com


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

sw_df27 said:


> you have turned my beautiful day into a downer......................... this is very sad.:flush:


Don't blame me. I voted for McCain. I blame all the ignorant people who voted for him just to be part of history. Not because he was the best one for the job.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Haha, yah I voted for McCain also. He would have been 100% better than this lying, decieving, a$$hole, excuse my language but it's the truth. Oh my lord, everyone is soooo ready for change. No one can be happy for the roofs over their heads and our freedom. I guess we just live our lives so boringly that we just had to have this so called change. Well guess what, for whoever voted Obama, here is your change that you wanted so badly, hope you enjoy it!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I wanted McCain too. I'm so tired of fixed elections.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I voted for me so you can't blame this shit on me LOL 

The world is In for a world of shit and don't blame it on me you voted him in not me!

Take as he dishes it out... we need change you know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I told you so and mark MY word !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You will die a broke M/F


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I blame all teh american people that couldn't or wouldn't pull their heads out of their arses long to see that a man who was a nobody 2yrs ago couldn't possibly be everything he was touted to be. Obama and his pack brain washed people. He paid the homeless and the druggies and drunkers to vote for him. Why was this not brought to light on the news. Everything was kept hush-hush he didn't know that his buddies were extremist he pulled himself away from everything dirty that was told about him and he came away with lilly white hands. UNBELIEVEABLE!!!!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I knew it all along, I voted for me LOL cause its F'ed up anyway you go  

Kind a like damn if you do or damn if you don't , it's F'ed up either way and your damn vote don't matter anyway so F it


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I voted for Donald Duck one time cause I didn't like anyone on the ballot. My dad got so ticked at me. He said I wasn't any better than those people that didn't vote but yet complained. He told me yuo have to look at the canidates take in everything they say and they pick the lesser of the two evils. He told me if I did some dumb a$$ sh!t like again I shouldn't be allowed to vote. 

I tired very hard to get people to see Obama for the fraud that he is/was. I voted for who I thought would be better. But the last 8yrs we have become a country of boughten votes how can a poor person change the government when you are stacked againest all the rich folks.

I'm sending in my tea though. Maybe I will stop at the health food store and find some that is designed to be a laxative.


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah I think alot of people were in love with the thought of "Being a part of history" BS. I tried to show people family and friends who they were voting for but noooo I wanna buy the T-shirts I like the way he talks he *looks* like a good leader so charasmatic and what not. Any ways here's to the downfall of this great country:cheers: hopefully teabagging the white house sends out the message. I'm also gonna get a Don't tread on me flag and fly that flag everywhere I go.

My other American Flag


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

Ninja Monk3y said:


> Yeah I think alot of people were in love with the thought of "Being a part of history" BS. I tried to show people family and friends who they were voting for but noooo I wanna buy the T-shirts I like the way he talks he *looks* like a good leader so charasmatic and what not. Any ways here's to the downfall of this great country:cheers: hopefully teabagging the white house sends out the message. I'm also gonna get a Don't tread on me flag and fly that flag everywhere I go.
> 
> My other American Flag


he looks like a stoner and a moron! his woman looks like a wonna be pimp/strt walker/ swan in that white dress


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I tried so hard to watch the video but had to control the vomit reflex after about 2,5 minutes. I never could watch him- or McCain for that matter on the campaing trail. Politics is about money and survival. How much money can the politician swindle from us "little people" and how long can thier political career last. The needs of the COUNTRY?? PUHLEEZE!
The media kept talking about "the first black presidential candidate" but did they forget he is also half white?
The folks who "wanted to be a part of history" where the H*L% were you all the rest of the time? Just this year y'all became all politically active all of a sudden? This country NOW matters to you? NOW you will walk with a sense of pride?--self worth comes from within folks and actions done in silence speak louder than words yelled from the mountain tops. Meanwhile many of our youth continue to have no regard for themselves and each other as they kill each other with violence, substances, appathy or excuses.
The President is and always will be THE MOUTHPIECE of our country. The legislation has to get through THE PROCESS first. If I don't like who is is office, then maybe I haven't done my part to change it this time but I can't for one minute think our country still has to sort out the baggage given to us from the past 8 years.
blah, blah, I'll hush now...sorry to digress....


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Last night my sister told me she heard on the news they were saying that Obamam will run this country into the ground and the Soviet Union and China will take over that Obama is the new Hitler.......Heeelllloooo I said that from the get go with tthis guy. His cadence the lights flashing the music they got people all pumped up and them this " beekon" walked on stage to a roar from the people. They wouldn't have cared if he recieted the ABC's. It was all hype and the people are being lead by their noses to damnation.


----------



## keylimey029 (Mar 19, 2009)

Coletrain said:


> Not sure how many people are familiar with this movie but it is interesting to watch. It was made while he was running for President but wasn't allowed to be released in theaters or on ppv on cable. They stated it was a negative campaign ad. If you have 102 min and want to watch where our country is headed go ahead and pop some popcorn, grab a bear, and be prepared to be scared to death.


you said grab a bear!!!! hahahahhahahah:hammer: but im going to look into this and watch it


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> Last night my sister told me she heard on the news they were saying that Obamam will run this country into the ground and the Soviet Union and China will take over that Obama is the new Hitler.......Heeelllloooo I said that from the get go with tthis guy. His cadence the lights flashing the music they got people all pumped up and them this " beekon" walked on stage to a roar from the people. They wouldn't have cared if he recieted the ABC's. It was all hype and the people are being lead by their noses to damnation.


I feel that he is the new hitler, I mean seriously, he borrowed so much from damn China and sh*t that we will never be able to pay them back so of course they are gonna either own us, but I am hoping we can just give them Hawaii or Alaska instead of the whole U.S., lol. If we have to give them something that is. I almost feel China would take Hawaii only because Japan has been wanting it for a long time and I am sure they would want to spite Japan. Then of course, here comes another war. I seriously think Obama made some deals that his ass can't cash in. WTF man. And I also believe he is becoming good buddy buddy with Mexico so they are on his side. So if anything were to happen to Obama we are screwed only because he seems to want to help everyone but the american ppl, therefore the other countries would be on his side. Well I don't know, this is all IMO, I honestly just have no clue as to what the hell is going on but I can tell you I am scared for all our children's futures!!!


----------



## SirShaun (Mar 17, 2009)

Ron Paul is what we needed but its ashame how the media has turned politics into american idol.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

I think comparing Obama to Hitler is a little extreme. I don't care for the guy but he isn't that big of an asshole. Hitler had over 6 million Jews killed while he was in power. Obama is just going to kill over 256 million American's way of life by sending us into bankruptcy as a country.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Jon I think the comparison is a good one. I don't mean that Obama will start to kill people but he used the chanting the lights the cadance of speach patterns to lure people into believing in him. That is the same thing that Hitler used. It is a brain washing. This man was a no one. And suddenly he is running our country and not effectively by any means either.


----------



## Obed (Apr 1, 2009)

I was told that this forum was a bit more conservative than the one I have been on, I had no idea this is the kind of conservative they were talking about.... I may fit in here after all.....:clap:


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Obed said:


> I was told that this forum was a bit more conservative than the one I have been on, I had no idea this is the kind of conservative they were talking about.... I may fit in here after all.....:clap:


Lol, I am sure you will fit in just fine. Especially since you have the love for the same breed also.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

This is the only forum I have ever been on that allows this type of thread. As long as we keep it clean and civil I see no reason why we can not talk about EVERYTHING.


----------

